# Cholesterol levels?



## Soconfused27 (Mar 13, 2013)

I have in today and called about my test results. Turns out my thyroid antibodies and cortisol tests aren't back yet, so I'm still waiting on those.

I did however get a printout of the few others he ran. He ran the entire lipids profile but there are no ranges next to it. I was wondering if someone could help me out. From what I can find online I think they are all good. I am not really sure what would qualify you as high risk, medium risk and low risk (it says on the bottom of the page chol/hdlc ration target value for high, medium and low risk). I have heart disease on both sides of my family along witg high cholesterol.

Results are:
Cholesterol 4.53 (mmol/l)
Hdl 1.76
Trig 0.69
LDL 2.46
Chol/hdl ratio 2.6


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't know where you are, but copied the following equivalents from the Mayo clinic website for european values, to better compare with what I am familiar with.



> Total cholesterol
> (U.S. and some other countries)	Total cholesterol*
> (Canada and most of Europe)
> Below 200 mg/dL *Below 5.2 mmol/L Desirable*
> ...


I don't know what your lab lists as desirable, but your levels fall in desirable ranges for these equivalents as highlighted, and by most standards appear to be excellent.

Generally, the 10 year risk from high cholesterol alone is very low.

What's the worry here?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

No relative on either side of my family that I know of has ever had heart disease. My father was in his 80's when he had his first heart catherization and all arteries were clear. I have been told my entire adult life that I had excellent cholesterol results UNTIL I developed thyroid problems or maybe after my thyroid was removed.

My cholesterol now stays high but the doctor doesn't want me to take statins. I eat an extremely low-cholesterol diet and a heart CT scan last summer showed no problems...yet.

One thing I'm doing is using Red Palm Oil per Dr. Oz's recommendation that it was the #1 best supplement for 2013. I only use it to make 12-grain toast every morning and I don't know if it is truly helping or not but it tastes like real butter and toasts like real butter.

If you look at products like Smart Balance, the main ingredient may be Red Palm Oil.

It's so popular here that I've had to wait on waiting lists at health food stores and it sells for anywhere between $18 to $22 for a tub that lasts quite awhile.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

An alternative to Statins would be Trilipix, which operates a little differently.

The Total Cholesterol/HDL should not be more than 4.0 for women so it would appear that generally you are fine.

Assuming I've done the math correctly, it would appear that your high HDL is "helping" your LDL.

I guess what strikes me as odd is that your Triglycerides are so low.

But then, the whole lab test is calculated based on a couple parameters, and if they have just one parameter miscounted, well the rest goes up in smoke.

Have you got prior lipid test results to compare? If they're way out of sync, then I would have them rerun the test.


----------



## Soconfused27 (Mar 13, 2013)

CA-Lynn said:


> An alternative to Statins would be Trilipix, which operates a little differently.
> 
> The Total Cholesterol/HDL should not be more than 4.0 for women so it would appear that generally you are fine.
> 
> ...


I have never had my lipids tested before, that's why they were tested along with my am cortisol and thyroid antibodies in an attempt to figure out what's going on. My thyroid antibodies and am cortisol test results aren't back yet but the lipid tests were ran the same day, but lacking a range like all the other tests.

From the information I can find online my cholesterol is good. The cholesterol is fine, maybe a bit on the higher end of normal, the HDL is good because its higher, the LDL is on the higher end of normal but ok, unless you have high risk of heart disease (not sure what my risk would be), trig is good and the ratio is well below the <4.0 recommended for someone with low risk.

I had been fasting for just about 14 hrs when they finally called me in. Is lipids something they should be testing regularly? I am assuming no one ever tested it before because of my age. I also eat pretty good most of the time.


----------

